
Why Zomato is better than Yelp in some markets - nikhilbd
https://medium.com/@nikhilbd/why-zomato-is-better-than-yelp-in-some-markets-ce2ae6073136#.kwfbzu277
======
tmaly
Great read. I am building an alternative take on food search. But my main
challenge right now is figuring out how to populate it. I just want the very
best signature dishes that places are known for as opposed to an entire menu.

